# Happy Diaversary KookyCat



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Diaversary @KookyCat! I hope that you find yourself in a much better place than a year ago


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you Master Northerner, I do indeed find myself in a better place now that the Lantus dragon has been conquered .  I was wondering the other day how different things would have been without that day two years ago, and do you know the only thing I could think about?  That without it I would never have found you guys, and at the risk of going all emotional, my life would be poorer for that, much poorer


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Diaversary Kooky.


----------



## Flower (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy 2nd D-versary KookyC and so long, farewell Lantus


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Diaversary


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy diaversary (got that right at last, auto cat rectal having insisted on diapers wry for ages)


----------



## Amigo (Jan 18, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Thank you Master Northerner, I do indeed find myself in a better place now that the Lantus dragon has been conquered .  I was wondering the other day how different things would have been without that day two years ago, and do you know the only thing I could think about?  That without it I would never have found you guys, and at the risk of going all emotional, my life would be poorer for that, much poorer



Aww that's really nice for the good folk on here and now you've really done your bit by helping me today with your advice! Have a happy day!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 18, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I was wondering the other day how different things would have been without that day two years ago, and do you know the only thing I could think about?  That without it I would never have found you guys, and at the risk of going all emotional, my life would be poorer for that, much poorer



I totally agree totally with your sentiment. So much knowledge and information from a great bunch of very supportive guys.

Oh yeah - happy diaversary to yoooooooo


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Diaversary Kooky, I'm glad you found us, this place is the richer for your company.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 18, 2016)

Almost missed it Kooky! Very happy diaversary to you  xx


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 19, 2016)

Than you all, I had a nice day yesterday, aside from those eye drops at the retinal screening 

I'm actually quite fond of diapers wry Robin, mysterious, with just the right edge of quirky   Also I want that cake Alison, it's amazing!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 22, 2016)

Hope you have many more! (Until they come up with a cure of course, so only ten more years apparently).


----------

